# Examination When Visiting a New Lodge



## NY Masonry (Jun 7, 2019)

Greetings Brethren, 

Recently raised Master Mason. I recently moved to another state and I would like to start visiting other lodges. I got in contact with a lodge who said I can visit and I will need to be prepared to have an examination. 

The last day I was in my local lodge was the night I was raised over 2 months ago. Any idea what I should expect to be examined on? Degree catechism? Masters word? Grips? 

Any help is gladly appreciated.


----------



## Winter (Jun 7, 2019)

I've had examinations that varied wildly. But they are usually not onerous.  Expect the usual methods of determining if an unknown Brother is legit. (If you returned your proficiency, you will do fine) And then usually the Tyler's oath.  Here in FL, once a Brother has been vetted they give you a visitors card so you can go to local lodges without being examined every time.  Handy for an area with a large snowbird population where Brothers spend half the year away from their home lodge.  

Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------



## NY Masonry (Jun 7, 2019)

Winter said:


> I've had examinations that varied wildly. But they are usually not onerous.  Expect the usual methods of determining if an unknown Brother is legit. (If you returned your proficiency, you will do fine) And then usually the Tyler's oath.  Here in FL, once a Brother has been vetted they give you a visitors card so you can go to local lodges without being examined every time.  Handy for an area with a large snowbird population where Brothers spend half the year away from their home lodge.
> 
> Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


Thank you for the response brother. I am currently in NC and I am now curious if they provide such a card in this jurisdiction. I plan to have my local lodge secretary provide a letter of introduction but I plan on visiting many lodges and would hate to burden them with so many letters, not to mention the time it will take waiting to receive them. I moved as soon as I raised so I never learned the Tyler's Oath and just learned it is not required to be memorized in my jurisdiction.


----------



## Winter (Jun 7, 2019)

It isn't required to be memorized anywhere I have travelled. The Tyler of the Lodge I visited read it out of the book every time.  

If you have moved permanently it shouldn't be a problem after you are examined. 

Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------



## NY Masonry (Jun 7, 2019)

Winter said:


> It isn't required to be memorized anywhere I have travelled. The Tyler of the Lodge I visited read it out of the book every time.
> 
> If you have moved permanently it shouldn't be a problem after you are examined.
> 
> Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


Well I only plan to be living here for about a year or two at the most. Then my family and I will be moving to GA. Honestly I feel lost without my home lodge but I also look forward to meeting new brothers. I plan on joining a lodge permanently once we get to GA.


----------



## James F Mcmillian (Jun 8, 2019)

I'm 


NY Masonry said:


> Greetings Brethren,
> 
> Recently raised Master Mason. I recently moved to another state and I would like to start visiting other lodges. I got in contact with a lodge who said I can visit and I will need to be prepared to have an examination.
> 
> The last day I was in my local lodge was the night I was raised over 2 months ago. Any idea what I should expect to be examined on? Degree catechism? Masters word?  I'm sure all of that you should be prepared for


----------



## Brother_Steve (Jun 8, 2019)

Conduct yourselves accordingly. I would advise against hinting at what an examination even is...imho


----------



## jermy Bell (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## Bloke (Jun 9, 2019)

Brother_Steve said:


> Conduct yourselves accordingly. I would advise against hinting at what an examination even is...imho


I agree. But I think we can say it is not onerous to reassure. That will encourage the Freemason and fool the Cowan.. 

However, we can help regardless. Firstly, I will not take your letter from you, so you do not need to a bunch of them. You need one. If your Sec want tot mail the, good luck to him (and it sounds weird).

Second, call your home Lodge and get them to produce that letter. Then wing it. If you are a Freemason, you will be fine, and the worst which can happen is you are declined entry, if that happens, be polite and stick around for dinner.


----------



## NY Masonry (Jun 10, 2019)

Bloke said:


> I agree. But I think we can say it is not onerous to reassure. That will encourage the Freemason and fool the Cowan..
> 
> However, we can help regardless. Firstly, I will not take your letter from you, so you do not need to a bunch of them. You need one. If your Sec want tot mail the, good luck to him (and it sounds weird).
> 
> Second, call your home Lodge and get them to produce that letter. Then wing it. If you are a Freemason, you will be fine, and the worst which can happen is you are declined entry, if that happens, be polite and stick around for dinner.



I did reach out to my lodge and requested a "general" letter that I can provide to each and every lodge upon visitation, rather than have multiple letters drafted.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Jun 10, 2019)

NY Masonry said:


> I did reach out to my lodge and requested a "general" letter that I can provide to each and every lodge upon visitation, rather than have multiple letters drafted.


Do you have a dues card?

*Jurisdictional:* I cannot travel alone as a Master Mason until I return my proficiency in the third degree and get my dues card. Therefore, if I was raised and never returned to lodge, I'd not be able to travel. Also, I'd get a notice 6 months later that I better come back to complete my proficiency or I'd have to submit an extension in writing to the GM through the DDGM. Otherwise, I run the risk of being 'let go' and out of the fraternity.


----------



## NY Masonry (Jun 10, 2019)

Brother_Steve said:


> Do you have a dues card?
> 
> *Jurisdictional:* I cannot travel alone as a Master Mason until I return my proficiency in the third degree and get my dues card. Therefore, if I was raised and never returned to lodge, I'd not be able to travel. Also, I'd get a notice 6 months later that I better come back to complete my proficiency or I'd have to submit an extension in writing to the GM through the DDGM. Otherwise, I run the risk of being 'let go' and out of the fraternity.



I do have my dues card yes. I was told to bring the card and be prepared to be examined. Aside from the Tylers oath which I plan to have memorized, I think overall I am confident I will be prepared for any examination that I may come across.


----------



## Keith C (Jun 13, 2019)

NY Masonry said:


> I do have my dues card yes. I was told to bring the card and be prepared to be examined. Aside from the Tylers oath which I plan to have memorized, I think overall I am confident I will be prepared for any examination that I may come across.



It may or may not help to have your Jurisdiction's "Tylers Oath" committed to memory.  Here in PA we do not HAVE a "Tylers Oath" and the "Oath of Examination" we DO have is not memorized, it is read by the Chair of the appointed Examination Committee. It is likely that whatever Jurisdiction you visit has a different Oath administered to visitors who are not known as Masons by someone from in the Lodge that night.

 If you can recall what took place at your EA and MM Degrees, you will be fine in the examination.  We do require someone seeking admittance have a Dues Card or the Letter you referred to.  Not having one or the other of those would be a deal breaker but you wouldn't need BOTH.


----------



## Adam Cockerham (Jul 1, 2019)

NY Masonry said:


> Thank you for the response brother. I am currently in NC and I am now curious if they provide such a card in this jurisdiction. I plan to have my local lodge secretary provide a letter of introduction but I plan on visiting many lodges and would hate to burden them with so many letters, not to mention the time it will take waiting to receive them. I moved as soon as I raised so I never learned the Tyler's Oath and just learned it is not required to be memorized in my jurisdiction.


What part of NC? We love to have visitors! Message me if you'd like to come out and visit!


----------

